# An artist is always his/her own worst critic.



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm generally fairly possessive about my art - unless I want some criticism - but since this is a (sub)forum specifically made for sharing art, I figure I'll bite and put mine in too. 

url=http://verityrose.deviantart.com/ This is my dA, and I'll admit I have a long way to go. I haven't taken any formal classes and 99% of those pictures (the 1% being the Mother's Day picture) are from references, so it's easy to say that I lack in actual skill. I'm not fishing for compliments, but I do mean that I'm focusing more on freehand drawing and actually _learning _about what I'm doing, rather than reading some books and doing a lot of guesswork. 

I know I have one project I want to do (Lightning from Final Fantasy XIII) from reference - at least partly, but everything else I'll be trying to draw from my imagination. I've been reading up from books, looking at videos (some of which have been immensely helpful, especially the ones on anatomy), and doing exercises, so I'm hoping that when I actually do something new, it will be at least a tiny bit better than what is being presented.

Aaaanyyywaaaays, I'm venturing towards mindless drivel rather than something that is actually worth reading, so I respectfully share/offer the above to you, and ask for criticism, opinions, advice, sources that have helped you in your art - really, anything you wish to contribute, if at all. Thank you!~ :tongue:

The title is true, by the way. I suppose it could be appropriately equated to some/most girls' self-confidence.


----------



## SargeMaximus (Jul 26, 2011)

Not bad at all. I would offer that what I find works best to dull the anxiety when it comes to art and sharing, is that, while making it, you can tell yourself you'll never share it and thus don't have to start criticizing it before it's even done. Hope that helps.


----------

